# From honour cometh iron!



## Martok (Oct 31, 2012)

Recently I have been slugging away at a conversion of a FW character for the Horus Heresy series, Iron Warriors Warsmith Golg. Now I do not really like a great deal about that actual character. Even his wargear is a bit plain. However, he has a handy rule allowing you to take Terminators as Troops. This means that I could take an all Terminator Horus Heresy list, awesome. In this opening post I shall take you through the steps I had to take to turn this Iron Hands Iron Father into a brute of the IV Legiones Astartes.

First port of call was to clean everything and assemble theIron Fatherthat is being used as the basis of the model. I changed the right handed weapon for a Combi-melta as per Iron Warriors Warsmith Golg’s wargear and left the off hand empty.. for now. Most importantly at this I removed the Iron Hands symbol form the chest plate and replaced with a suitable Iron Warriors head, although this was just a test fit and not glued just yet.

















Next up I started adding some detailing over the top of the cog tooth pattern the original model has on every plate. It is a common Iron Hands motif so I thought it best to remove it. It also posed the opportunity to bulk out the model a little more.. Iron Warriors are brooding hulks after all.








Green Stuff detailing continued and at this point he started to look pretty bulky and suitably mean. After this picture was taken I spent some time trying to get sharper edges and smoother surfaces for the Green Stuff trim. At this point the Green Stuff could be put to the side to make way for rivets!








Rivets!!!!!! Every Warsmith’s favourite thing. There was no way I was going to be able to leave this model without slapping some rivets down. I used the contents of a water filter for my rivets, there are many articles out there regarding this technique so Google water filter rivets and you will get them all! I only say this as opposed to linking you to a “water filter rivet” vid as the other techniques have their uses, for instance I am working on some big terrain pieces so drilling holes for each rivet would take an age so I am simply cutting down plasticrodto get some quick dirty rivets.








Finally I started playing around with his off hand. Although it would have no in game effect I felt that a shield would bulk him further. I am awaiting a boarding shield to see if that suits the model better but the build is pretty much complete. However, having said that I have noticed a couple of mould lines while writing this post that will need to be purged.

















If you want to get consistent updates on this model or my Iron Warriors in general make sure to like my commission painting Facebook pageFifty Shades of Wray.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Lovely stuff mate, you are doing a really good job converting that loyalist into a true scion of perturabo!


----------



## The Warpsmith (Jun 4, 2014)

I like him, all IWs should be so converted


----------

